# Im Land der Welse und Travellies



## Silverfish1 (26. Februar 2019)

Schöner Bericht aber das ist keine GT, müsste ein Diamant travelly sein.


----------



## glavoc (26. Februar 2019)

Toller Bericht, schöne Fische und das Beste: mit* Handleine* 
Nice!


----------



## Zander15 (26. Februar 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht aber das ist keine GT, müsste ein Diamant travelly sein.


Hallo, ja auch das könnte zutreffend sein.


----------



## Zander15 (26. Februar 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, schöne Fische und das Beste: mit* Handleine*
> Nice!


Danke


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht aber das ist keine GT, müsste ein Diamant travelly sein.



Ich war mal so frei und hab's im Text geändert!!!


----------



## Zander15 (26. Februar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab's im Text geändert!!!


Hi, ja danke


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Februar 2019)

Toller Bericht. Petri! Da werden Erinnerungen wach. Ich war vor gut 30 Jahren auf Phuket und habe auch mit Handleinen gefischt. Allerdings nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie Du ...


----------



## Zander15 (26. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Toller Bericht. Petri! Da werden Erinnerungen wach. Ich war vor gut 30 Jahren auf Phuket und habe auch mit Handleinen gefischt. Allerdings nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie Du ...


Danke Georg  
Ja Phuket ist ne schöne Ecke allerdings zum Angeln eignet sich dort besser das Süßwasser, wie sich ja auch gezeigt hat (;
Das Meer dort ist doch sehr sehr stark befischt von den dortigen Fischern, große Beute ist wohl eher selten wie mir die Einheimischen sagten. Da bin ich von anderen Ländern mehr gewohnt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Februar 2019)

Petri schöner Bericht und vor allem auch schöne Bilder.
Bei dem Mekong Wels sieht man allerdings das vor der Freude, einiges an Kraftanstrengung angesagt war.


----------



## Zander15 (27. Februar 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Petri schöner Bericht und vor allem auch schöne Bilder.
> Bei dem Mekong Wels sieht man allerdings das vor der Freude, einiges an Kraftanstrengung angesagt war.


Vielen Petri Dank. Ja das stimmt wohl da sehe ich noch ein bisschen fertig aus


----------



## Wurmbaader (27. Februar 2019)

Klasse Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Zander15 (27. Februar 2019)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen.


Dank dir


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. Februar 2019)

Ist der Mekong-Wels denn dort heimisch oder wurde der besetzt? Hast Du Dich vorher ein bisschen schlau gemacht oder bist Du einfach an den erstbesten See gefahren?


----------



## Zander15 (27. Februar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ist der Mekong-Wels denn dort heimisch oder wurde der besetzt? Hast Du Dich vorher ein bisschen schlau gemacht oder bist Du einfach an den erstbesten See gefahren?


Ja der Mekongwels ist in Thailand mittlerweile wohl weit verbreitet und überall in Thailand anzutreffen. Früher war er nur in Nord-Thailand anzutreffen. 
Als ich mein Reiseangelzeug gepackt habe hatte ich eigentlich nur den Plan im Meer zu fischen, das mit dem Süßwasser hat sich erst im Urlaub ergeben. Da ich bereits vorher in Vietnam und Kambodscha wie auch in Nord-Thailand viele viele Fische in allen möglichen Flüssen, Seen und Tümpeln gesehen habe wurde mir klar ich muss es wenn irgendwie möglich auch im Süßwasser versuchen. Am Hotell angekommen habe ich mir einfach einen See auf der Karte von der Satellitensicht ausgesucht und dort haben wir uns hinfahren lassen. 
Auch bezüglich der Köder hatte ich mich nicht sonderlich vorbereitet. Einfach ein paar Fische und Fleisch vom Straßenstand gekauft etwas Brot und Wurst vom Frühstück mitgenommen und ein paar Boilis habe ich von dem vermeintlichen Besitzer hinterher noch bekommen. Eigentlich alles ohne große Planung aber mit gutem Erfolg


----------

